
The Future of Employment: How Susceptible Are Jobs to Computerisation? [pdf] - stagbeetle
http://www.oxfordmartin.ox.ac.uk/downloads/academic/The_Future_of_Employment.pdf
======
stagbeetle
Page 57/Appendix contains a huge list of specific jobs and ranks them by
"probability of automation."

